# UNITED DREAMS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HELP OUT A NEW CLUB BRING BACK THE BIG LOWRIDER SHOWS TO YUMA, ARIZONA


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup ppl come and support a new club on their firts show


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Calling out all Az and Cali clubs


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 04:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SOUNDS GOOD FELLAS,WE WILL TRY TO GO AND SUPPORT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Dec 6 2009, 10:01 PM~15894047
> * SOUNDS GOOD FELLAS,WE WILL TRY TO GO AND SUPPORT
> *


gracias homies it will be a good show....Did i mention the park is right next to a strip club hahahaha...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

aight homies post up who can make it to the United Dreams show...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Lets Make this the best show in the southwest area...who is gonna make it ???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)


Who is else is coming???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)

keep them coming


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll Call....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Roll call


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

you guy's have supported so many shows from Phoenix to LA, and even as far as Vegas I am sure you'll get support for this show. you can count on me I'll be there. Good luck on your show we will be having a booth for Karz Icon tell neto to call me so I can register.

Thanks


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 26 2009, 07:23 PM~16096686
> *you guy's have supported so many shows from Phoenix to LA, and even as far as Vegas I am sure you'll get support for this show. you can count on me I'll be there. Good luck on your show we will be having a booth for Karz Icon tell neto to call me so I can register.
> 
> Thanks
> *



thanks mando...i knew we could count on u guys...simon i will tell neto...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 7 2009, 07:13 PM~15904779
> *gracias homies it will be a good show....Did i mention the park is right next to a strip club hahahaha...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Karzicon & Krazy Kutting will be in the house with a booth...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Dec 29 2009, 11:21 PM~16129681
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.....
> *



Gracias homie....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Esto UNITED DREAMS good luck on your first show. Even though my car aint done, the family and I will go to support.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Jan 1 2010, 09:47 PM~16157752
> *Esto UNITED DREAMS good luck on your first show. Even though my car aint done, the family and I will go to support.
> *



gracias homie....for ur support it will be a good show...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* To
The
Top
for the homies putting on a show for a good cause. * :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 2 2010, 08:23 PM~16165139
> * To
> The
> Top
> ...



Thank you homie... TTT


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

vamos a estar por ahi homies


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gracias homie si kieren pre-registartion forms me disen


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

MI VIDA CC Pinal County will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Jan 5 2010, 07:07 PM~16195228
> *MI VIDA CC Pinal County will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thanks Mi Vida Pinal county...if u gu-ys need preregs send me your email and i will send some to you...alrato


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT gonna be a great show...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC from VALLE DE COACHELLA will b there


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)

thanks street kingz

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 17 2009, 12:45 PM~16010296
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


add arizona pride c.c


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
Arizona Pride (Tucson)

thanks Arizona Pride cc

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16242503
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


no prob bro see u all out there is there a pre reg hit me up with the app [email protected]


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16242503
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


*SUP RICKY YOU KNOW THE " GOODTIMES FAMILIA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE "................GT*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)

thanks GoodTimes cc

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)

thanks Valley Kings 

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)

thanks Phoenix cc 

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Looks like a good amount of clubs showing up..If I can homie Ima try to make it out..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

cool homie...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)

thanks Rollerz only cc (Phoenix, Az) & Identity (phoenix, Az)

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16312669
> *Looks like a good amount of clubs showing up..If I can homie Ima try to make it out..
> *


Hope to see you there Manuel :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
thanks La Gente cc (Valle Imperial, Ca) & City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)

QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 18 2010, 08:33 PM~16333722
> *PHOENIX RIDERZ C.C  WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!!
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)

thanks Phoenix Riderz

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Damn Carnal, thats alot of clubs..watchout vegas..haha..looks like theres a new super show in da house..lol..


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 22 2010, 04:36 PM~16378590
> *Damn Carnal, thats alot of clubs..watchout vegas..haha..looks like theres a new super show in da house..lol..
> *



hahahaha....Lets make this a good start to the lowrider season lots of shows after this one....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Jan 25 2010, 12:10 AM~16401490
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES...
> *


Gracias homie....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey waz up, i want 2 let u know that im going 2 your carshow. im from lowrider style c.c.


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey waz up, i want 2 let u know that im going 2 your carshow. im from lowrider style c.c. (somerton)


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey waz up, i want 2 let u know that im going 2 your carshow. im from lowrider style c.c. (somerton)


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks bro...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 26 2010, 04:47 PM~16419544
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix,AZ)
> ...


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey this is important i heard that luxarious carclub is coming. they have very nice cars and bikes. they are from nevada. if you have any questions text me . :0


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Jan 26 2010, 08:18 PM~16422568
> *hey this is important i heard that luxarious carclub is coming. they have very nice cars and bikes. they are from nevada. if you have any questions text me . :0
> *


idk bro i havent heard from them...but ya they might??they told a friend of mine but not sure??are u showing a car at the show??


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

I sent out our registrations last week :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo if you need any help on anthing just text me fir example looking for locations for the next carshows. :happysad:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

if anyone wants to join my chapter text me back. if you have a car or bike ( street,custom,etc..... :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Jan 27 2010, 01:46 PM~16429973
> *yo if you need any help on anthing just text me fir example looking for locations for the next carshows. :happysad:
> *


thanks homie...


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo watz up if anyone is going 2 the next las vegas supershow becareful. cause other clubs will copy or even damage your car/bike. i know this cause i went in the show of 2007. any questions just reply


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gabelarazacc (Sep 17, 2008)

You can count on us :nicoderm:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandy-kutty87_@Jan 16 2010, 08:13 PM~16312669
> *Looks like a good amount of clubs showing up..If I can homie Ima try to make it out..
> *


Oh No!!!! Here comes TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 27 2010, 10:33 PM~16436159
> *Oh No!!!! Here comes TROUBLE  :biggrin:
> *



yup and Manuel is his name lol


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 28 2010, 12:49 AM~16437368
> *yup and Manuel is his name lol
> *


I Know!!! Crazy ass Manuel :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

The time is almost near..... Who is coming???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo can u name all the clubs that r going ? and anyone is going to la raza car show in march 20, 2010? and im starting a new chapter in somerton!!!! its all about lowriderstyle c.c. and showing respect to all the clubs here!!!!! later. :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Jan 31 2010, 07:52 PM~16471682
> *yo can u name all the clubs that r going ? and anyone is going to la raza car show in march 20, 2010? and im starting a new chapter in somerton!!!! its all about lowriderstyle c.c. and showing respect to all the clubs here!!!!! later. :biggrin:
> *


sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey watz up its all about lowriderstyle c.c. (somerton az)


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

is los pimos bike club coming ?? if u have any questions just call me at 287- 1531


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry i mean los primos bike club :happysad:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

idk yet they havent responded to me yet...but im sure they will


----------



## gabelarazacc (Sep 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo watz up, do u guys know if there will be any food shops . peace yall :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

i know wat maks a good car show , good music & a dance off . showing and representing lowriderstyle carclub . also does any 1 know where i can get a paint job on my bike :boink:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:  :yes: :drama:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

just 2 know will there be any police like for gaurds :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 1 2010, 03:11 PM~16478859
> *yo watz up, do u guys know if there will be any food shops . peace yall  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



yes we gonna have a hot dog stand, carne asada tacos, tortas, and also mariscos (seafood)


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 1 2010, 03:33 PM~16479014
> *just 2 know will there be any police like for gaurds :machinegun:  :guns:
> *



yes there will be police and guards there


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

sup how many categories will be able 2 win a trophie @ the carshow


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

this show is going to be the best in yuma :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 2 2010, 03:06 PM~16490559
> *sup how many categories will be able 2 win a trophie @ the carshow
> *



we gonna have over 40 categories....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

lowri this show is going to be killer :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo good luck with the carshow its the bomb :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB IS IN THE HOUSE :machinegun: :drama: :run:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:machinegun: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :guns: :boink:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

to all the clubs good luck in the carshow and have fun enjoy the carshow :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

do u guys need any help on something :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

i cant wait for this show :drama: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo watz up guys i want 2 know if there will be any awards like club of the month or there will be any dance contest or etc.... just to know cause i can tell my friends at school so more people can come. LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB SOMERTON AZ in the house . peace yall  :thumbsup: :buttkick: :loco: :drama: :run:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

TTT from La Raza C C :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 3 2010, 06:55 PM~16503832
> *yo watz up guys i want 2 know if there will be any awards like club of the month or there will be any dance contest or etc.... just to know cause i can tell my friends at school so more people can come. LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB SOMERTON AZ in the house . peace yall   :thumbsup:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :drama:  :run:
> *


sup homie...thanks for ur support well we gonna have some local rappers performing and as far as dance contest we not sure cuz its all grass there but hey u never know...peace homie....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)

thanks to all the clubs keep them coming....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

sup , i just want 2 know if there will be any cardance competition . peace yall :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT from lowriderstyle carclub :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo what do u mean vendor spaces


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

We working on some hopping....with some guys from phx but will see....


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo what are the rules and are you guys going to send any registrations i cant wait its going to be off the chain ....peace yall.... :twak: :banghead: :loco: :boink: :run: :drama:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 4 2010, 10:01 PM~16517340
> *yo what are the rules and are you guys going to send any registrations i cant wait its going to be off the chain ....peace yall.... :twak:  :banghead:  :loco:  :boink:  :run:  :drama:
> *



ya we got pre-regs send me ur email address or house address and i can mail u one homie....


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gracias...


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo will goodtimes c.c. be there :burn:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

i forgot can you tell me what are the rules ... later homie .... :thumbsup:  :drama:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

man its almost time for the best show i cant wait any longer :twak: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 4 2010, 10:19 AM~16510315
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

lowriderstyle carclub is in the house :machinegun: :loco: :drama: :run:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

good luck in your show from lowriderstyle carclub also TTT ...PEACE YALL... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

14 more days left unit the show it going to be the bomb :biggrin: :boink: :drama:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo go to youtube.com and tell us how good is our new carclub video . put lowriderstyle carclub and look for the video J-Biz "Hit The Block". i hope you enjoy it . lowriderstyle carclub is in the house ...peace yall... LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB (SOMERTON AZ)  :biggrin: :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 8 2010, 04:04 PM~16551371
> *yo go to youtube.com and tell us how good is our new carclub video . put lowriderstyle carclub and look for the video J-Biz "Hit The Block". i hope you enjoy it . lowriderstyle carclub is in the house ...peace yall...                          LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB (SOMERTON AZ)   :biggrin:  :buttkick:  :loco:
> *



aight thanks homie


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Feb 9 2010, 08:36 AM~16558805
> *:biggrin:
> *


yo will there be any music :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE CARCLUB (SOMERTON AZ CHAPTER) :biggrin: :thumbsup: :loco:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 9 2010, 03:38 PM~16562629
> *yo will there be any music  :biggrin:
> *



of course there will be music homie....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)
Way of Life cc (san Luis, Az)
Brown Society (Casa Grande, AZ)

thanks to way of life and brown society....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available 

New info on show....Big Mando will be in the house shooting for Sprockets lowrider Bike Magazine and Impalas Magazine so shine up ur bikes and car fellas...its gonna be a great show....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 11 2010, 12:12 PM~16583327
> *ttt
> *


THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PM HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Feb 11 2010, 12:40 PM~16583581
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PM HOMIE!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


we got ur back homie...If u need directions just hit me up...peace!!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo who will be in charge of the whole show and will there be any snack stands ... later homie .... :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 12 2010, 01:40 PM~16594529
> *yo who will be in charge of the whole show and will there be any snack stands ... later homie .... :thumbsup:
> *



I WILL BE THE POINT OF CONTACT MY NAME IS RICKY...YA THERE WILL BE ALL KINDS OF FOOD THERE HOMIE... TACOS, HOT DOGS, CHICKEN....ECT....U BRINGING ANYTHING TO THE SHOW??


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity is bringing the 64










and this regal


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2010, 06:32 PM~16596814
> *Identity is bringing the 64
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :wow:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 12 2010, 06:29 PM~16596783
> *I WILL BE THE POINT OF CONTACT MY NAME IS RICKY...YA THERE WILL BE ALL KINDS OF FOOD THERE HOMIE... TACOS, HOT DOGS, CHICKEN....ECT....U BRINGING ANYTHING TO THE SHOW??
> *


well im going to bring my bike " the silver bullet " but i will be alone because the rest of the club has to go somewhere else i was thinking about putting a stand if i can


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16597515
> *well im going to bring my bike " the silver bullet " but i will be alone because the rest of the club has to go somewhere else i was thinking about putting a stand if i can
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

You never know i might pop out from behind a tree..lol..


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB SOMERTON AZ CHAPTER SINCE 1995


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

YO WHAT HAPPENS IF IT IS MUUDY OR IT RAINS WOULD YOU RESHEDULE AND GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB ...PEACE HOMIE .... :thumbsup:  :werd:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL ITS GOING TO BE THE BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

yo watz up visit our carclub website in http://lowriderstylecarclub.com to learn about us or chat. lowriderstyle carclub is in the house ... later.... :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mister 76_@Feb 5 2010, 12:20 AM~16518924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK I WILL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW TOO. :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup homies....One more week!!!!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking for some info on where to stay. What hotels will some of the car clubs be staying at. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup gente one more week for the show......cant wait to see all ur badd ass rides.....peace


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 13 2010, 08:43 PM~16605362
> *sup gente one more week for the show......cant wait to see all ur badd ass rides.....peace
> *


yo watz up i will bring my lowriderbike "the silver bullet" i will be representing my chapter and right know we are making a car "the creator" we hope to finish at the deadline .... peace homie.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 13 2010, 09:50 PM~16605871
> *yo watz up i will bring my lowriderbike "the silver bullet" i will be  representing my chapter and right know we are making a car "the creator" we hope to finish at the deadline .... peace homie.... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



i will be lookikng for ur bike homie...so i can meet u.....alrato


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

ONLY 6 MORE DAYS TO THE GREAT SHOW OF YUMA


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 4 2010, 10:19 AM~16510315
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES...


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TO ALL THE CARCLUBS LA RAZA C.C. , MIVIDA C.C. , GOODTIMES C.C. , ETC..... TTT AND GOOD LUCK I WILL BE WAITING TO MEET YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

PLEASE ALL CARCLUBS HERE COME AND SUPPORT US IN OUR 1ST ANNUAL "GET LOW CARSHOW" IN FEB.14,2010 (SUNDAY) THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZES 5036 - 54TH AVE #8 GLENDAVE , AZ 85306 ..... LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB .... PEACE HOMIES.... :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 15 2010, 08:10 AM~16616724
> *PLEASE ALL CARCLUBS HERE COME AND SUPPORT US IN OUR 1ST ANNUAL "GET LOW CARSHOW" IN FEB.14,2010 (SUNDAY) THERE WILL BE CASH PRIZES 5036 - 54TH AVE #8 GLENDAVE , AZ 85306 ..... LOWRIDERSTYLE CARCLUB .... PEACE HOMIES.... :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


a day late? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Feb 15 2010, 12:27 PM~16618625
> *a day late? :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dads86regal_@Feb 13 2010, 08:24 PM~16605239
> *Looking for some info on where to stay. What hotels will some of the car clubs be staying at. Thanks! :thumbsup:
> *



Some homies from desert dreams say they stay at Yuma Cabana hotel..


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

oh s**t sorry about that i will let you guys know when the next show is ready....later homies..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

DONT TOUCH MY BUTTERFINGER :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup for everyone coming to our show on saturday...the night before on friday there will be a cruise spot at Rallys on 4th ave and 24th st...Friday night at 8pm....to kick back peace!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

what do you mean cruise spot ? :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Feb 15 2010, 08:57 PM~16622965
> *what do you mean cruise spot ? :biggrin:
> *



kicking back with the low lows homie...


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Waz up Ricky, Valley Kings will roll in with La Gente from Valle Imperial.Lookin to load up on them mariscos, yeah boy. Any beer vendors??? Can't have mariscos without beer.

In Lowrider Unity
JB Steincamp
Valley Kings Bike Klub


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Feb 15 2010, 10:00 PM~16623859
> *Waz up Ricky, Valley Kings will roll in with La Gente from Valle Imperial.Lookin to load up on them mariscos, yeah boy. Any beer vendors??? Can't have mariscos without beer.
> 
> In Lowrider Unity
> ...



no beer vendors homie....but we got discounts for all car & bike club members at the club next door....U guys coming down friday or saturday morning homie??


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Jan 27 2010, 03:24 PM~16430940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


see u there dre !


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

what time is roll in on saturday?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Feb 16 2010, 08:37 AM~16627452
> *what time is roll in on saturday?
> *


7am-10am homie


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just a few more days till the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adamsgirl_@Feb 16 2010, 02:33 AM~16626474
> *see u there dre !
> *


You know it :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

4 more days............ :h5:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT FOR UNITEDDREAMS C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

I CANT WAIT ANY LONGER ONLY 4 MORE DAYS IM KILLING MYSELF :twak: :burn: :buttkick: :banghead: hno: :loco: :drama:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

UPDATE


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


itz gonna be a great show come and support see ya all there


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:41 PM~16634581
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:41 PM~16634581
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...



BY WAY ITS 2010 HOMIES....NOT 2009


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

CALISTYLE LOW RIDERS CAR CLUB, RIVERSIDE CALI,CITY OF MORENO VALLEY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Feb 17 2010, 12:38 PM~16640667
> *CALISTYLE LOW RIDERS CAR CLUB, RIVERSIDE CALI,CITY OF MORENO VALLEY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!!
> *



WOW....THANKS HOMIES...WE WILL SEE U HERE MY NAME IS RICK MY NUMBER IS 928-446-6165 CALL ME IF U HOMIES NEED INFO OR DIRECTIONS....PEACE!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)
Way of Life cc (san Luis, Az)
Brown Society (Casa Grande, AZ)
Cali Style Lowriders cc (Riverside-Moreno Valley, Ca)

thanks to Cali Stlye Lowriders....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available 

New info on show....Big Mando will be in the house shooting for Sprockets lowrider Bike Magazine and Impalas Magazine so shine up ur bikes and car fellas...its gonna be a great show....


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:41 PM~16634581
> *UPDATE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 17 2010, 02:13 PM~16641512
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


Cant wait for this weekend :biggrin: MI VIDA and BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE ROLLING IN SAT MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 17 2010, 08:23 PM~16645377
> *Cant wait for this weekend :biggrin:  MI VIDA and BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE ROLLING IN SAT MORNING :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

Sunset-cruiserS C.C. VALLE IMPERIAL HOMIE, WE'LL BE THERE TO SHOW LOVE AND SUPPORT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big boy 1_@Feb 17 2010, 08:23 PM~16645377
> *Cant wait for this weekend :biggrin:  MI VIDA and BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE ROLLING IN SAT MORNING :biggrin:
> *



HELL YA!!! GOOD LOOKING OUT MANNY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THANKS AGAIN RICK FOR ALL UR HELP HOMIE!!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)
Way of Life cc (san Luis, Az)
Brown Society (Casa Grande, AZ)
Cali Style Lowriders cc (Riverside-Moreno Valley, Ca)
Aces cc(yuma, az)

thanks to Aces cc & Cali Stlye Lowriders....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available 

New info on show....Big Mando will be in the house shooting for Sprockets lowrider Bike Magazine and Impalas Magazine so shine up ur bikes and car fellas...its gonna be a great show....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

We Will be in town friday evening! See everyone at In & Out for the cruise!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16655842
> *We Will be in town friday evening! See everyone at In & Out for the cruise!!!!
> *



WE WILL BE THERE BOUT 730 HOMIE....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Our homies from Phoenix Riderz will be there and ready!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16655852
> *WE WILL BE THERE BOUT 730 HOMIE....
> *


cool. talked to Antwane from steady dippin c.c. and he said they are rollin in 5 cars! G


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 17 2010, 02:13 PM~16641512
> *sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...
> 
> United cc (phoenix)
> ...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 18 2010, 08:26 PM~16655894
> *cool. talked to Antwane from steady dippin c.c. and he said they are rollin in 5 cars! G
> *



dam really...they from phx?? :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup these are some of the clubs that have already responded and will be her for this show...its gonna be a great show...

United cc (phoenix)
slow lane cc (tucson)
La Raza cc (yuma)
Rollerz only cc (valle de cochella)
desert Dreams cc (Blythe)
Mi Vida cc (yuma)
Nokturnal cc (yuma)
Rollerz only (yuma)
Mi Vida (Pinal County)
Street Kingz (Valle de Cochella)
GoodTimes (yuma, Az)
Valley Kings(valle Imperial)
Phoenix cc (Phoenix, AZ)
Rollerz Only (Phoenix, Az)
Identity cc (phoenix, Az)
La Gente cc (Valle Imperial)
City Cruisers (Indio, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (phoenix,Az)
Uniques cc (yuma, az)
Az pride cc(yuma, az)
Az Riderz bc (somerton, az)
Lowrider Style (somerton, Az)
Sunset Cruisers (Valle Imperial, Ca)
Way of Life cc (san Luis, Az)
Brown Society (Casa Grande, AZ)
Cali Style Lowriders cc (Riverside-Moreno Valley, Ca)
Aces cc(yuma, az)
Steady Dippin cc (Phx, AZ)

thanks to Steady Dippin cc, Aces cc & Cali Stlye Lowriders....who else??

pre-regs available just email me ur email address


QVO films will also be in the house filming the show....

vendor spaces also available 

New info on show....Big Mando will be in the house shooting for Sprockets lowrider Bike Magazine and Impalas Magazine so shine up ur bikes and car fellas...its gonna be a great show....


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

1 more day its going to be the bomb :biggrin:


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cruise tonight at 7pm at inn n out and the show tomorrow see u homies there!!!!!peace


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

SEE YOU FELLAS TOMARROW MORNING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 2 2009, 03:13 PM~15848486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Rollerz only valle de coachella loaded see u guys there. Hope it ain't raining there cause it's raining over here. :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin: SHOW TIME :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 20 2010, 07:17 AM~16669049
> *Rollerz only valle de coachella  loaded see u guys there. Hope it ain't raining there cause it's raining over here. :biggrin:
> *


Go put it down for CALI good luck


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

i would like to thank all the clubs that came out to support....I think for it being our first show we had a great turn out even though the early morning rain scared some people away....but much respect to all the out of town clubs that still came to support no matter rain or shine....we have much love to all of you.But now be prepared for a bigger and better show next year....pics will be coming soon....thank you


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 20 2010, 10:39 PM~16674819
> *i would like to thank all the clubs that came out to support....I think for it being our first show we had a great turn out even though the early morning rain scared some people away....but much respect to all the out of town clubs that still came to support no matter rain or shine....we have much love to all of you.But now be prepared for a bigger and better show next year....pics will be coming soon....thank you
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
PICS? :cheesy:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Much love and respect for the following clubs that came out to support...

Identity cc (Phx, AZ)
La Raza cc (Yuma, AZ)
City Cruisers cc (Valle de Cochella, CA)
Rollerz Only ( Valle de Cochella and YUma)
Desert Dreams (Blythe, Ca)
Phoenix Riderz (Phx, AZ)
Steady Dippin (PHx, AZ)
Uniques (Yuma, AZ)
Nokturnal (YUma, AZ)
Swift cc (Salinas, CA)
AZ Pride (Yuma, AZ)
Mi Vida (Yuma & Pinal County)
Brown Society (Casa Grande, AZ)
Prestige (Imperial Valley, Ca)
Manosos(IMperial Valley, Ca)
Lowrider Style (Somerton, AZ)
Realistics (San Luis, MEx)
Brown N Proud (San Luis, Mex)
Majestics (Phx, AZ)
Goodtimes (Yuma, AZ)
Valley KIngs (Imperial Valley, Ca)
Aces (Yuma, AZ)
Del Valle (Imperia Valley, CA)

Thank you to all and hope to see you next year.....


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Had a good time see u next time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: HAD A REAL GOODTIME,THE MORNING STARTED OUT BAD WITH US BUT I FINALLY GOT THERE A LITTLE LATE,SO THANKS FOR LETTING ME IN!!!!! AND LIKE YOU SAID GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: AND HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!! GOOD JOB UNITED DREAMS ON A JOB WELL DONE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 20 2010, 10:39 PM~16674819
> *i would like to thank all the clubs that came out to support....I think for it being our first show we had a great turn out even though the early morning rain scared some people away....but much respect to all the out of town clubs that still came to support no matter rain or shine....we have much love to all of you.But now be prepared for a bigger and better show next year....pics will be coming soon....thank you
> *



WANT TO SAY THANKS TO UNITED DREAMS FAMILIA FOR THE GREAT TIME WE HAD YESTERDAY!!! GOOD TURNOUT FOR THE WEATHER. WE WISH U GUYS MUCH SUCCESS!! KEEP DOIN WHAT UR DOIN HOMIES AND WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks alot to uniteddreams carclub you guys did good on your first show and i will be back for the second show and are there any pics :biggrin:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Feb 21 2010, 09:33 AM~16677309
> *WANT TO SAY THANKS TO UNITED DREAMS FAMILIA FOR THE GREAT TIME WE HAD YESTERDAY!!! GOOD TURNOUT FOR THE WEATHER. WE WISH U GUYS MUCH SUCCESS!! KEEP DOIN WHAT UR DOIN HOMIES AND WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Feb 21 2010, 07:08 AM~16676783
> *:thumbsup: HAD A REAL GOODTIME,THE MORNING STARTED OUT BAD WITH US BUT I FINALLY GOT THERE A LITTLE LATE,SO THANKS FOR LETTING ME IN!!!!! AND LIKE YOU SAID GOOD TURN OUT :thumbsup: AND HOPE TO SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!! GOOD JOB UNITED DREAMS ON A JOB WELL DONE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

had a great time lets do it again thank you


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

All the clubs that came out thanks to u guys made this show a success....We understand we made a few mistakes but hey it was our first show and we will learn from them.... thank you!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here go a few pics.....more will be coming.....



























































































Just a few....More to come


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

STILL MORE COMING SOON......


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

kEEP THEM PICS COMING!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

*THE THREE WINNERS OF THE 80'S FULL CUSTOM CLASS.................GT*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice picks topDogg :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2010, 07:12 PM~16682165
> *Nice picks topDogg :biggrin:
> *


x64


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 21 2010, 04:45 PM~16680594
> *All the clubs that came out thanks to u guys made this show a success....We understand we made a few mistakes but hey it was our first show and we will learn from them.... thank you!!!
> *


Had a great time Bro. Big Props to United Dreams and their dedicated members for a Successful Car Show in Yuma!! We will be back for the 2nd Annual!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

BIG MANDO


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

GREAT PICS TOP DOGG.....KEEP EM COMING!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 07:41 PM~16681687
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I SAW YOU ON THE NEWS HOMIE....THANKS FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 21 2010, 08:27 PM~16682376
> *I SAW YOU ON THE NEWS HOMIE....THANKS FOR SUPPORTING OUR SHOW!!
> *



Thanks, I was able to see the TV interview this morning. Wish I could have stayed longer but I had to "Hit the Streets"

Dre's Cutty


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 08:24 PM~16682335
> *BIG MANDO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shot TopDogg, good to see you again!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Lunas 64 at Rallys Friday night!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

My Homie from R.O. took care of me with some H20 and some shade.
THX


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 21 2010, 08:50 PM~16682742
> *Lunas 64 at Rallys Friday night!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: THIS PIC IS BAD ASS MANDO.....LETS SEE THE PICS MANDO STOP HIDING THEM LOL....


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

ill post a couple more hold on


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

and this one is for TOPDOGG!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Here's the news reporter.


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Last 2 for tonight! I'll post some more tomorrow


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 08:53 PM~16682791
> *My Homie from R.O. took care of me with some H20 and some shade.
> THX
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: he sent the cross from his glasses to get engraved huh indio!?


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 08:53 PM~16682791
> *My Homie from R.O. took care of me with some H20 and some shade.
> THX
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: he sent the cross from his glasses to get engraved huh indio!?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Feb 21 2010, 07:00 PM~16681985
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 21 2010, 11:37 PM~16685122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is badd ass :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gimme more pics....i know u homies got some... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

NICE TURN OUT ANY PICTURE OF WHITE CUTTY HOPPING


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

na homie...we breaking that out at la raza show hopefully


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

nice pics anymore??


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

Did sunset cruisers c.c. came


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

GOOD MORNING UNITED DREAMS FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

News Flash!!!!!
"Video of The Week" is:
The "Lowrider Magazine Car Show- After Show Hop Off "!!!!!
Now up on on our front page!!!!!
Done by the professionals at "Strickly Clowin Productions"!!!!!


Here's your link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

hey when is the lasvegas supershow :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

ANYONE OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

october homie


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

BRAND NEW LOCATION!!!!


----------

